# RLT 15



## scottishcammy

*RLT 15*


View Advert


Hi folks,

not holding up much hope here...!...but looking for an RLT15 watch. I stupidly sold mine many years ago (numpty!) and have been looking for one ever since.

Please let mw know if you have one and we can perhaps come to an arrangement,

cheers,

Cammy




*Advertiser*

scottishcammy



*Date*

02/09/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

